# Rios first show results!



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

First off I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone, particularly @dogfaeries who offered such encouragement and support/advice leading up to our first show. I couldn’t have asked for a much better first turn out! Rio won best junior, best male, and best of winners in both shows. He didn’t win either best of breeds, but I received many words of handling advice from the seasoned vets and plan on taking a class to polish our presentation. Overall I am super proud of him, he handled himself so well in a strange environment surrounded by a ton of other dogs and I just love him to pieces!

I ordered a professional photo but won’t get it for about another week, and my mom took a few on my camera I haven’t had a chance to upload yet. But I will!

Off topic: how do I get my photos to face the correct way?


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Rio!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya!!! Congrats on your wins! I’m so glad you guys had a good time, and winning is always more fun than losing, lol.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Congrats, nice looking GSD


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great job you two!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats!! Bet that was exciting!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Awww, so proud of you both!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How exciting, congratulations!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome! Good for you.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Outstanding and congratulations!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations! He's a handsome boy! You need 1 more competition win and a few more points for his UKC CH!!! That's so awesome!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Congratulations. He's a good looking dog.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the kind words! I am over the moon about our day and can’t wait for the next show! They are hosting a show at the same venue in February, but maybe I can find another that we’d have to travel and stay over night for. I would’ve been happy if he behaved himself and didn’t do anything super embarrassing like pee on the judge LOL anything extra was above and beyond, so proud of my boy!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you!! Here’s a couple not so great photos my mom took from the bleachers, what I’m really waiting for is the pro photo I paid for. My mom mentioned the dress I was wearing was a little big so I look a bit frumpy lol I’ll update my wardrobe next go round! A very nice German woman who gave me advice and helped me stack him for our photo encouraged me to train for rally so next show we could compete for total dog. Is this something I need to enroll in classes for or can I train at home? Any particularly great resources available for that online? And then a photo of him chilling on the way home, he was quite tired and slept the rest of the day/night.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

atomic said:


> Thank you!! Here’s a couple not so great photos my mom took from the bleachers, what I’m really waiting for is the pro photo I paid for. My mom mentioned the dress I was wearing was a little big so I look a bit frumpy lol I’ll update my wardrobe next go round! A very nice German woman who gave me advice and helped me stack him for our photo encouraged me to train for rally so next show we could compete for total dog. Is this something I need to enroll in classes for or can I train at home? Any particularly great resources available for that online? And then a photo of him chilling on the way home, he was quite tired and slept the rest of the day/night.


He looks great. I think you can train for rally at home--- I did. I just looked up exercises on youtube and taught them to my dogs in the basement and then started competing. You'd probably do better if you get in a class but if you just want to get your foot in the door, it's fine.

I was competing this weekend and on the heel free my dog popped behind me to my right side for a second and then popped back where he belonged. I didn't know why that happened--it's not something he normally would do. My friend who was watching us told me the tunic shirt I was wearing that had a little flair at the bottom blew into his face when I started running for the fast and he was trying to pull back from it to see which is what started our malfunction. I made sure to wear a more snug shirt the next day and will not make that mistake again. It didn't happen in our morning run with that same shirt--- I think he was tired by the afternoon-- I had pulled him out way too soon and the class dragged on and on before our turn so he was pooped and lagged a little and it was just enough for the shirt to blow over his face and give us a problem. Your comment about your dress made me think of it. Before this I honestly hadn't really considered making sure my clothes didn't interfere with my dog but I will now.

Fenzi might have online rally stuff-- worth checking


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

atomic said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words! I am over the moon about our day and can’t wait for the next show! They are hosting a show at the same venue in February, but maybe I can find another that we’d have to travel and stay over night for. I would’ve been happy if he behaved himself and didn’t do anything super embarrassing like pee on the judge LOL anything extra was above and beyond, so proud of my boy!!


I like your attitude. Just have fun with your dog and appreciate him. There are way too many people in dog sports and dog shows who get too carried away with results, sometimes at the expense of their dog. Nothing is worth that.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Appreciated much, I will check out fenzi and good points about clothing choice. Rio is a dog and my buddy first and foremost. Most days he spends frolicking around my property in the woods, in the creek, rolling around getting dirty and just free to enjoy himself any way he pleases. He goes many places with me and we have at least one lunch date a week where he gets a burger patty and downtown strolling, he loves going out and about. The show was a good time but I bet if I were to ask him it was more fun for me than him and he’d rather be out in some mud with dog friends somewhere, lol! But because I asked he did all these things that make no sense to him. What more can you ask for? Next time since now I know there’s quite a gap in between shows, I think I’ll take him to a park or out in a field (if available) and just let him relax and play. I want him to have fun and not dread these events.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The first horse show I was in I wore hand me down breeches, my barn boots and a borrowed helmet. My pony sported a borrowed saddle and a reworked driving bridle with hand braided reins. We got laughed at by the pony clubbers, but he beat them. I learned stuff. We went back to riding in the woods and jumping creeks, but I was awfully proud of that ribbon. 
You guys looked great! At the end of the day, you went home with the best dog. He's gorgeous and looks happy and at ease. You did a great job.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like you could not have had a better time and have done a better job. you guys look and did great!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

The support here is outstanding - thank you all! @Sabis mom I totally relate to you, having grown up showing horses. It kills me not having them anymore, but I’ve held onto all of my gear over the years convinced that one day I will again. And I will! I must. 

I will say thus far I’ve had better luck with dogs than horses! Lol! It’s mostly Rio but I remember feeling so dejected after putting in so much work and training only for the venues resident pupils and boarders to get pinned above everyone else every time. The politics left a bad taste in my mouth and I moved onto timed events, rodeo with my fabulous old QH and eventually my true love - endurance racing. But I’m getting off topic! I so appreciate everyone and I don’t believe I’d ever consider having a chance, let alone actually mustering the will to go and do it, if it wasn’t for the words of encouragement and advice from the people here. In fact I know I wouldn’t have, I’m a pet owner with a $200 admittedly BYB bred dog of whoms only experience with dog shows is watching Westminster on tv. Surely, I would’ve thought, such a thing is completely out of our realm!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

atomic said:


> Appreciated much, I will check out fenzi and good points about clothing choice. Rio is a dog and my buddy first and foremost. Most days he spends frolicking around my property in the woods, in the creek, rolling around getting dirty and just free to enjoy himself any way he pleases. He goes many places with me and we have at least one lunch date a week where he gets a burger patty and downtown strolling, he loves going out and about. The show was a good time but I bet if I were to ask him it was more fun for me than him and he’d rather be out in some mud with dog friends somewhere, lol! But because I asked he did all these things that make no sense to him. What more can you ask for? Next time since now I know there’s quite a gap in between shows, I think I’ll take him to a park or out in a field (if available) and just let him relax and play. I want him to have fun and not dread these events.


Hahaha this reminds me so much of me and my boy. He is such a BOY....always mud wrestling with his brother. He is white and it is such a challenge to get him into the ring looking good. He always has grass stains, mud, and who knows what else, he looks like a paint horse half the time. That's how he is happy, that's what he wants to do with his day. So 90% of his time he gets to be a boy and do all this stuff and the other 10% or whatever I feel exactly like you, he does this stuff for me just because I asked him to and he doesn't necessarily see the reason for it. He likes obedience okay. I do think he enjoys being congratulated by me and my husband and he definitely likes getting to pick the toy out of the box at trials that do that when you place. He passionately loves tracking so that one I can honestly say he isn't doing it just because I asked him to.

But bottom line we are the ones who decide we want to do this with our dogs and i totally agree with everything you said here.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

atomic said:


> The support here is outstanding - thank you all! @Sabis mom I totally relate to you, having grown up showing horses. It kills me not having them anymore, but I’ve held onto all of my gear over the years convinced that one day I will again. And I will! I must.
> 
> I will say thus far I’ve had better luck with dogs than horses! Lol! It’s mostly Rio but I remember feeling so dejected after putting in so much work and training only for the venues resident pupils and boarders to get pinned above everyone else every time. The politics left a bad taste in my mouth and I moved onto timed events, rodeo with my fabulous old QH and eventually my true love - endurance racing. But I’m getting off topic! I so appreciate everyone and I don’t believe I’d ever consider having a chance, let alone actually mustering the will to go and do it, if it wasn’t for the words of encouragement and advice from the people here. In fact I know I wouldn’t have, I’m a pet owner with a $200 admittedly BYB bred dog of whoms only experience with dog shows is watching Westminster on tv. Surely, I would’ve thought, such a thing is completely out of our realm!


Fair warning, you might get addicted....I did.

For what it's worth I think showing dogs is cheaper than showing horses!!!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I used to prefer females, and don’t get me wrong I adore my girl to pieces. But boys are just so... goofy and silly it is so endearing! Just something about a big boy dog and their antics, can’t help but love them. My female is more independent, while my boys are totally about mama...

I agree, dog shows are far more accessible and budget friendly compared to horses! In fact budget and horse just don’t go together at all LOL I laugh internally when non horse people tell me about a free horse available... hahahah


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol yeah free horses lol!!!! No way!!!! Lol!!! No budget there.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

atomic said:


> I used to prefer females, and don’t get me wrong I adore my girl to pieces. But boys are just so... goofy and silly it is so endearing! Just something about a big boy dog and their antics, can’t help but love them. My female is more independent, while my boys are totally about mama...
> 
> I agree, dog shows are far more accessible and budget friendly compared to horses! In fact budget and horse just don’t go together at all LOL I laugh internally when non horse people tell me about a free horse available... hahahah


Free horse. Lol. And dog people think their bills are bad!

OT Sitting in a burger joint 30 years ago listening to parents and daughter at the next table arguing about daughters horse. Not pretty enough, not fast enough, not pedigreed, friends laughed at her, etc. Dad ends argument with "Fine. Next person offers me a dollar he's gone and you can buy your own horse."
I quietly slip a dollar onto the table by Dad. He looks at me startled and then smiles and writes me a bill of sale and gives me directions to pick up Cloudy. 
Grade QH, short and thick. Undetermined age, guess between 18 and 22. No kids dream horse, but oh what a guy he turned out to be. Cow pony through and through. Back wide enough to lay on, or use as a step ladder. Totally unshakeable, loaded with a rope over his back and a tap on his hip, put his own feet up on the stand for the farrier, led nose to shoulder no rope and could work, rope or shoot from the saddle. Untraceable brand. I kept him for a year, sold him to a novice rider wanted a solid saddle horse, with the warning "don't slide your heel back or he will spin" lol. 
I adored that horse.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Now THAT kind of horse is right up my alley! My first horse when I was six was an ex cutting (and found out later also had a history pole bending) pure foundation QH, 14.2 and solid as a bulldog. He could and would do anything except for jumping. Had him seventeen years and I still think about, and sometimes dream about him. Just an awesome horse and I only hope to have one even similar to him again one day.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

That's awesome & congrats! Hope you all had a good time & enjoyed the experience


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

This is fantastic! Huge cograts!!!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you thank you!! I’m tentatively planning for another show December 6 in Virginia, it’s a little far (6 hours) so we’ll see. I’m also thoroughly planning on having him take a herding instinct test, I have no interest in IPO and I feel like more shepherds need to be herding. He often helps me with my ducks, and he always has ever since he was a young pup.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Congrats! Was waiting to see how it turned out for you as I am contemplating the same. Your outfit looks great and your guy is gorgeous!

On pics, it is frustrating, there is no editing tool here to the best of my knowledge. Every time I forward a picture from my phone via email to post it comes out backwards or upside down. Someone once said to make sure the home button is on the right when taking pictures to avoid this. That said, when I want to post a pic, I do it directly from my phone using TapaTalk. Much easier and is posted the way it's supposed to.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome....your boy looks good.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Tapatalk - maybe I’ll try that out! Frisco, your dog is a long coat if I’m not mistaken? The aforementioned German lady has a lifetime experience with the breed and she specializes in long coats. She showed hers and did very well, earned the total dog award too. I say go for it! If I can do it, anyone can. I watched all the videos I could find of UKC GSD shows (and even other breeds and venues) and followed the advice given here. I worked with Rio minimally, once he got it I didn’t want to drill it and make it not fun. It also helped that he’s very used to being touched all over, thorough toweling is a daily routine being as the creek is the first place he darts to when let loose. He’s also a big attention hound so he really likes it, lol. That being said I definitely have some polishing to do and now that I know it’s something I’m interested in, I’m going to inquire about classes. Even if you don’t feel ready, go check out a show as a spectator and chat with the exhibitors. I was taken aback at how friendly, supportive, and helpful so many people were. It was really welcoming to a total newbie of whom was otherwise a little nervous!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> Tapatalk - maybe I’ll try that out! Frisco, your dog is a long coat if I’m not mistaken? The aforementioned German lady has a lifetime experience with the breed and she specializes in long coats. She showed hers and did very well, earned the total dog award too. I say go for it! If I can do it, anyone can. I watched all the videos I could find of UKC GSD shows (and even other breeds and venues) and followed the advice given here. I worked with Rio minimally, once he got it I didn’t want to drill it and make it not fun. It also helped that he’s very used to being touched all over, thorough toweling is a daily routine being as the creek is the first place he darts to when let loose. He’s also a big attention hound so he really likes it, lol. That being said I definitely have some polishing to do and now that I know it’s something I’m interested in, I’m going to inquire about classes. Even if you don’t feel ready, go check out a show as a spectator and chat with the exhibitors. I was taken aback at how friendly, supportive, and helpful so many people were. It was really welcoming to a total newbie of whom was otherwise a little nervous!




Thanks so much for the words of encouragement and sharing the experience. Yes he is long coat. I would describe his temperament as similar to your guy. Loves people and attention. Really easy dog, very chill. His drive is so much different than my last guy. Plenty there but you have to engage to get it. 

I will definitely check out some shows. I’m a total newbie in this space. Videos are all I have. 

On a side note, and I don’t have specifics, mu breeder was telling be that one of Friscos close relatives in WG just came in third or fourth in some big show. He said it was a first for a long hair and this show meant he was like the top 3/4 dog in the world in this space. Wish I had more specifics. So maybe Frisco has something in him show or sport wise.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

That is encouraging news! So is he a WGSL? Rios sire is all WGSL, but his dam is mostly Czech and WG working. 

My photo finally arrived! I think if I switch careers I’m going to be a dog show photographer - these suckers ain’t cheap lol!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> That is encouraging news! So is he a WGSL? Rios sire is all WGSL, but his dam is mostly Czech and WG working.
> 
> 
> 
> My photo finally arrived! I think if I switch careers I’m going to be a dog show photographer - these suckers ain’t cheap lol!




Great picture! Yup, 100% WGSL.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My daughter and I have horse fever big time. It took me a long to even look at a horse after my Jay passed away. Leasing is a heartbreaker another mare taken away from her in a different way. That photo is beautiful I love that background to so pretty. Your boy reminds me of my male.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you both <3 I empathize with you Jenny. It’s hard for me still to go see or be around horses, I miss having my own so much. I’ve never leased, it just wouldn’t be the same. I love your boy, he is so handsome


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww thank you. Yeah nothing like a shepherds love. Horses - yeah leasing is not the same at all. It just keeps the door cracked open to that world. I’m still not sure I can go through that kind of loss and pain again but just having some fun just thinking maybe even it’s through my daughter and want her to have that special bond with a horse it is life changing even if that dream does seem long off but is motivation always good to have a dream.


----------

